# How can one hide the loupe?



## Biff (Sep 19, 2018)

How can one hide the loupe (or whatever it is called):


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 19, 2018)

In the Toolbar (press T if it's not showing) uncheck the "Show Loupe" option or click on "Done". The Transform panel stays active when you have activated the Loupe, even if you open a different panel, so if you've finished with Transform, click Done or uncheck the Show Loupe option to re-park the Loupe.


----------



## Biff (Sep 19, 2018)

OK, thank you very much!

Whatfor is the loupe in the "Guided" view?
How can I switch to full screen mode?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 19, 2018)

Biff said:


> Whatfor is the loupe in the "Guided" view?


In Guided Upright you need to place the guides as accurately as you can. Without the loupe that is not possible.


----------



## Biff (Sep 19, 2018)

The guided lines do not show up in the loupe, if I am right, so how does one best use the loupe?

And using the zoom function is not enough?


----------



## Zenon (Sep 19, 2018)

Not sure if this is what you are asking.  I find it annoying and somehow I accidentally activated it with keyboard commands the other day. When the crop tool is open select Tools - Tool Overlay. If on you can press the letter O and cycle through the guided line types.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 19, 2018)

Biff said:


> The guided lines do not show up in the loupe, if I am right, so how does one best use the loupe?


The guide does show up in the loupe once you start drawing it.


----------



## Biff (Sep 19, 2018)

> . I find it annoying


Sorry, annoying? What?



> When the crop tool is open select Tools - Tool Overlay. If on you can press the letter O and cycle through the guided line types.


Yes, thank you, that works great! But it has nothing to do with the alinging option or am I missing anything?



> The guide does show up in the loupe once you start drawing it.


Not here I would think:


----------



## Biff (Sep 19, 2018)

And sometimes or often it seems as if it would align correctly (after pressing "update"), the guide line is not parallel to the image edge:





Is there anything further I could do?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 19, 2018)

Biff said:


> Not here I would think:


Sorry, the guide _itself_ does not show inside the loupe, but the _cursor_ does. If you use the tool properly to align the guide with a line in the image, then you will understand how this works and why this is of great help. If you draw a guide randomly in a blue sky then indeed the loupe does not make much sense, but using Guided Upright in a blue sky does not make sense anyway.


----------



## Biff (Sep 19, 2018)

> If you use the tool properly to align the guide with a line in the image, then you will understand how this works and why this is of great help. If you draw a guide randomly in a blue sky then indeed the loupe does not make much sense, but using Guided Upright in a blue sky does not make sense anyway.


Yes yes, of course, I would think so, too, I just wanted to show there is no guide line shown in the loupe here. Yes, indeed, really of great help. So just move the cross over a point / line on the image to draw the guide line, is that correct?

Unfortunately some images / crops do not aligne, they do not also when I press "update", although the lines are not parallel to the image edge. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Biff (Sep 19, 2018)

It is hard to exactly hit the lines / points with the cross on the image. Isn't there a method to slow down the cross when moving it?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 19, 2018)

Biff said:


> It is hard to exactly hit the lines / points with the cross on the image. Isn't there a method to slow down the cross when moving it?


Hold down the Alt (Macintosh Option) key. It's supposed to work in Lightroom too, although I do not see a very clear effect. In Camera Raw it works better. It also seems to work better when you try to correct a guide, rather than when you draw it the first time.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 19, 2018)

Biff said:


> Yes yes, of course, I would think so, too, I just wanted to show there is no guide line shown in the loupe here. Yes, indeed, really of great help. So just move the cross over a point / line on the image to draw the guide line, is that correct?


Yes, it is really just a loupe, so it shows you a magnification of the cursor. That allows you to place the cursor almost pixel-perfect.


Biff said:


> YesUnfortunately some images / crops do not aligne, they do not also when I press "update", although the lines are not parallel to the image edge. Am I missing anything?


You should not have to press 'Update' and normally it's not available after you have applied Guided Upright. Do you perhaps synchronize Upright over multiple images? That is when this function becomes relevant. Synchronizing Guided Upright hardly ever works. It's only useful for the automatic upright options.


----------



## Biff (Sep 19, 2018)

> Hold down the Alt (Macintosh Option) key. It's supposed to work in Lightroom too, although I do not see a very clear effect.


Yes, thank you, it runs a little bit smoother but it is hard yet to exactly get the cross to the right place.



> Do you perhaps synchronize Upright over multiple images?


No, I don't, not that I am aware of it, at least. How could I find out that?



> That allows you to place the cursor almost pixel-perfect.


Yes, it works very well but to place the line is extremely hard mostly. May be I have to slow down the mouse pointer in the mouse settings, if there is no other way.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 19, 2018)

Biff said:


> No, I don't, not that I am aware of it, at least. How could I find out that?


You would probably know if you did. The way to find out is first to see if multiple images are selected. If not, then you can't sync anything. If you do have multiple images selected, then check that the 'Sync...' button in the lower right corner of the develop module does not say 'Auto Sync'.


----------



## Biff (Sep 20, 2018)

Alright, not more than one image selected. 

It is that "Update" on the right, I meant:


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 20, 2018)

Biff said:


> It is that "Update" on the right, I meant:


Yes, I know. But _-as in this screenshot-_ 'Update' should not be activated (and so cannot be used) after you have applied Guided Upright. If you can click on it, then something has changed the initial Guided Upright result.


----------



## Biff (Sep 20, 2018)

After setting two lines the image is updated / positioned automatically, when I set a third line "Update" gets activated. When I click on it the image / aligning is updated. It stays lighted when I set the fourth line but obviously does not update when I click on it again.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 20, 2018)

Strange. I can draw all four lines and still 'Update' remains dimmed. As expected, because there is -or should be- nothing to update. Maybe this is different on Windows; I use a Mac.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 20, 2018)

Biff said:


> After setting two lines the image is updated / positioned automatically, when I set a third line "Update" gets activated. When I click on it the image / aligning is updated. It stays lighted when I set the fourth line but obviously does not update when I click on it again.


Are you trying to add a third line in the same plane, i.e. add two verticals and then trying to add a third vertical? In that scenario, "Update" may indeed be enabled but you should also see a message at the bottom of the panel saying "Invalid guide configuration". I believe you can only add 4 guides, 2 to fix the horizontal plane and 2 to fix the vertical plane.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 20, 2018)

Good point, Jim. That may also explain the other thing, namely a guide line that is not parallel to the image edge.


----------



## Biff (Sep 20, 2018)

> As expected, because there is -or should be- nothing to update.


But the image automatically aligns after adding each line after the second one, doesn't it?



> I believe you can only add 4 guides, 2 to fix the horizontal plane and 2 to fix the vertical plane.


But when I add two vertical lines, e.g. one on the most left, one on the most right it does not mean that the image is aligned as it should be, may be the middle or  the left or right half of the image is not aligned, e.g. buildings are aligned corecctly on the most right and left side but in the middle they are not, their lines are not parallel to the image egdes. 

After adding the second line (of a vertical and horizontal or 2 verticals or 2 horizontals) the image updates automatically, adding the third line only updates when clicking "Update". The fourth vertical (or fourth horizontal of 4 horizontals) line of 4 verticals does not have any effect.



> Are you trying to add a third line in the same plane, i.e. add two verticals and then trying to add a third vertical?


Yes, I do.



> In that scenario, "Update" may indeed be enabled but you should also see a message at the bottom of the panel saying "Invalid guide configuration".


Yes, that is right. But when I click "Update" the image aligns (incorrectly).



> Good point, Jim. That may also explain the other thing, namely a guide line that is not parallel to the image edge.


Strange, why does it not work?



> I believe you can only add 4 guides, 2 to fix the horizontal plane and 2 to fix the vertical plane.


Yes, that works.a

How can one remove all of the lines with a single click or such?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 20, 2018)

Biff said:


> But when I add two vertical lines, e.g. one on the most left, one on the most right it does not mean that the image is aligned as it should be, may be the middle or the left or right half of the image is not aligned, e.g. buildings are aligned corecctly on the most right and left side but in the middle they are not, their lines are not parallel to the image egdes.
> 
> After adding the second line (of a vertical and horizontal or 2 verticals or 2 horizontals) the image updates automatically, adding the third line only updates when clicking "Update". The fourth vertical (or fourth horizontal of 4 horizontals) line of 4 verticals does not have any effect.


You misunderstand how Guided Upright works. If the first two lines are used for vertical correction, then the last two lines have to be used for horizontal correction. And vice versa. You can only use two lines in each direction. That means that if you place a third vertical line nevertheless, that one of the first two will be disabled. That is why the 'update' becomes active, and that is why it does not work to add a third line. Adding a third line does not improve anything, because it is basically the same as resetting one of the other lines.


----------



## Biff (Sep 21, 2018)

What can one do if the correction (with two lines) does not work properly, if the lines on the image are not parallel to the edge / each other after?


----------



## Biff (Sep 19, 2018)

How can one hide the loupe (or whatever it is called):


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 22, 2018)

The rest of the discussion was lost, but for anyone who just reads this now: the issue has been discussed and resolved.


----------

